# Авиация > До 1945 >  Импорт ЛА в Россию  1914-18, реестр

## lindr

Ньюпор								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания				
160	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		4-й Авиапарк		
161	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ контракт 		
169	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ				
173	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		12-й ИАО				
187	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		5-й АОИ				
198	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		19-й РАО				
205	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ		
205	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ потерян 01.17				
221	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		12-й ИАО		
222	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		19-й ИАО		
224	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		10-й АОИ				
259	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		6-й АОИ				
262	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		12-й ИАО		
263	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		3-й ИАО				
286	Ньюпор-12	Франц	1915	Россия		ВМФ сбит 11.08.17		
287	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ				
292	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ				
315	Ньюпор-4	Франц	1915	Россия	42z	4-й Сиб. КАО		
316	Ньюпор-4	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк				
342	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		20-й КАО				
348	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		8-й АОИ				
393	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1915	Россия		8-й АОИ				
473/698	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й АОИ, 17-й КАО				
478	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1915	Россия		15-й КАО				
621	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ				
682	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ				
694	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ				
700	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		5-й АОИ		
702/1211	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й ААО, 7-й АОИ				
704	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
705	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
707	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ		
708	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ		
709	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ		
710	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й ААО, Завод Лебедева		
711/1239	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		5-й АОИ		
712/1240	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ		
713/1241	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
714/1242	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ		
715/1243	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия	302	Моск.АШ потерян 25.10.16				
718	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		12-й АОИ		
719	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ		
721	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й КАО		
722	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
723	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й КАО				
725	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й Сиб. КАО		
726	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 		
727	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
728	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО сбит 11.08.17		
729	Ньюпор-10	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ				
846	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ				
1001	Ньюпор-9	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ, 32-й КАО				
1043	Ньюпор-12	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й КАО				
1137/1582	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ			
1154	Ньюпор-16	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ				
1157	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ			
1161/1603	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		12-й АОИ				
1188/1637	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ				
1194	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия	4	Гатчинская ВАШ				
1212/1646	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
1213	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		Грен. КАО		
1220	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ				
1230/1681	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ				
1232	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ потерян 15.06.17		
1237	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ				
1241	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ				
1295	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ				
1301	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия	3	Гатчинская ВАШ		
1302/1775	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ				
1350	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ				
1365/1824	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ			
1369/1865	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ				
1379	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ				
1502	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		5-й АОИ				
1514/1942	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
1519/1943	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
1559	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
1668	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ , 16-й КАО		
1672/2112	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ 		
1675/2109	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		Гатчинская ВАШ		
1676	Ньюпор-25	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й Сиб. АО				
1679	Ньюпор-11	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ 				
1685/2113	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
1696/2142	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ 		
1698/2144	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ 				
1701	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		испытание винтов			
1707/2161	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
1714	Ньюпор-12	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ		
1719/2170	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ, 28-й КАО				
1758	Ньюпор-12	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й КАО				
1805/2215	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		5-й АОИ			
1809	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
1810	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й КАО				
1814	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й КАО		
1815	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
1822	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ				
1825	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		12-й ИАО потерян 20.07.17		
1826	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 		
1827/2257	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ, 14-й КАО				
1858	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ				
1869	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1872/2266	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ 		
1873/2267	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й КАО 				
1880/2268	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ		
1881/2269	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ 		
1882/2270	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		Грен. КАО, 2-й АД		
1888/2271	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ		
1889/2272	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ		
1890/2273	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ		
1894	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ				
1896	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1899/2275	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1902/2276	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ, 30-й КАО		
1907	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ		
1908	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО				
1911	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ 		
1912	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ 		
1917	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		10-й АОИ 		
1924	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ				
1960	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		6-й АОИ				
1963	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		4-я БАГ				
1966	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й КАО		
1967	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		испытание винтов		
1970	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		Грен. КАО		
1972	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		Грен. КАО		
1974	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
1975	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО				
1984/2396	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		1-й АОИ		
1986/2350	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
1988/2399	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
1990/2351	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ				
1997/2406	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		Эстония 46		
1998/2352	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		3-й АОИ				
2174/2409	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		1-й КАО		
2175	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АИО		
2176/2375	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ				
2191	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2193	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й КАО		
2197	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2202	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ				
2208	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ				
2213/2388	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ				
2221/2434	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2227/2457	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2228/2438	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й КАО		
2230/2459	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2231/2439	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2232/2440	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		2-я БАГ потерян 06.07.17		
2233/2441	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2234/2442	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2236/2444	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		6-й АОИ		
2237/2460	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2238/2445	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		8-й КАО		
2239/2461	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й КАО		
2240/2446	Ньюпор-17	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2241/2462	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		5-й АОИ				
2245/2463	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ		
2249/2464	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ				
2257/2465	Ньюпор-21	Франц	25.10.16	Россия		документ				
2270/2467	Ньюпор-21	Франц	28.10.16	Россия		документ		
2273/2468	Ньюпор-21	Франц	28.10.16	Россия		документ				
2278	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
2397/2615	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1916	Россия		документ			
2442/2686	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
2447/2691	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
2451/2695	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
2452/2696	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й АОИ		
2453/2697	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
2455/2699	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АОИ				
2461/2705	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й КАО		
2462/2706	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ				
2468/2712	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2469/2713	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ		
2470/2714	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2472/2716	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2475/2719	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й КАО		
2477/2721	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й КАО		
2480/2723	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
2482	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ			
2491/2733	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2492/2734	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ		
2493/2735	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2494/2736	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
2496/2738	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2497/2739	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2498/2740	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2499/2741	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2500/2742	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
2501/2743	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2502/2744	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й АОИ		
2516/2757	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2517/2758	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2522/2762	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		19-й КАО				
2584/2701	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ				
2588/2846	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ			
2596/2851	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2597/2852	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ				
2658	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		15-й РАО				
2664	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		сбит 11.08.17				
2678	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й КАО				
2683	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ		
2685	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й КАО сбит 13.09.17				
2731/2856	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
2733/2828	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ						
2749/2895	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ 		
2752/2896	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2753/2864	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ				
2759/2867	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2760/2868	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й АОИ				
2763/2871	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ				
2781/2869	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
2783	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ 		
2788/2903	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
2793/2904	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
2799	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
2800	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		22-й КАО				
2817	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АОИ		
2819/2951	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ				
2844	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		Украина				
2847	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АОИ				
2860/2905	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й КАО		
2862/2907	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й ИАО		
2863/3010	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й ИАО		
2864/3011	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ				
2876	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
2877	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ		
2882	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
2883	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й КАО		
2890	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		19-й КАО		
2895	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ 				
2913	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АОИ				
2943	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ				
2998/3114	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ				
3184	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		50-й КАО		
3200	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
3201	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		Моск.АШ потерян 07.18		
3215	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й АОИ		
3216	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й АОИ		
3232	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
3238	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ, 15-й ИАО потерян 23.08.18		
3244	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		31-й РАО				
3347	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АОИ		
3349	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ 				
3374	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ, 32-й КАО, Украина				
3571	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й КАО				
3598	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		19-й КАО, Украина		
3599	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
3605/3341	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
3606/3342	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ				
3624/3399	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ		
3626	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		22-й КАО				
3654/3439	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ				
3695/3468	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
3703	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ				
3716/3487	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ		
3744	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ		
3747/3511	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ				
3757/3610	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ				
3779/3616	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й АОИ				
4002	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й РАО		
4004	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й ИАО			
4081	Ньюпор-25	Франц	1917	Россия	Ната	1-й МИАО		
4090	Ньюпор-25	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО		
4142	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		потерян 07.21		
4180/3515	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ		
4182/3517	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ		
4184/3519	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й АОИ		
4186/3521	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ 		
4187/3522	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		22-й КАО		
4188/3523	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ 		
4189/3524	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ		
4190/3525	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ		
4191/3526	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ 		
4193/3528	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й АОИ		
4194/3529	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й АОИ		
4195/3530	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й АОИ 		
4199/3534	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ		
4203/3538	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й АОИ 		
4207/3542	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й АОИ		
4209	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ		
4214	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		33-й КАО		
4231/3566	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ		
4251	Ньюпор-17	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АО СБАК		
4271	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		Латвия 3		
4272	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й РАО		
4276	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		26-й АО		
4279	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й Сиб. АО		
4283	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		11-й ИАО		
4296	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		Моск.Рев. ЛО потерян 01.09.18		
4300	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		Латвия 1		
4301	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		44-й РАО		
4302	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й ИАО		
4303	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		15-й РАО		
4304	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		12-й ИАО, АГ Лат. СД потерян 08.18		
4307	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		39-й РАО		
4308	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		14-й ИАО		
4312	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й ИАО				
4572	Ньюпор-21	Франц	1917	Россия		2-я БАГ			
5025	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
5026	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ		
5029	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ		
5030	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ		
5038	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й КАО		
5039	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		Украина		
5044	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й АОИ		
5045	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й АОИ		
5046	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й АОИ		
5047	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		8-й АОИ		
5056	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		6-й АОИ		
5057	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й АОИ		
5071	Ньюпор-23	Франц	1917	Россия		4-я БАГ		
5086	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АртАО		
5089	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		30-й АО		
5103	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		15-й РАО		
5105	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й МИАО		
5106	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия	Кэт	1-й МИАО		
5107	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й РАО		
5108	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия	Лена	1-й МИАО		
5112	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		27-й РАО		
5115	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		18-й РАО		
5116	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й МИАО		
5119	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й ИАО		
5120	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		44-й АО		
5124	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		39-й РАО		
5127	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		1-я АГ		
5130	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й МИАО		
5132	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия	Киса	1-й МИАО		
5133	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия	АИ	1-й МИАО				
5424	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		3-й АртАО				
5434	Ньюпор-24бис	Франц	1917	Россия		14-й ИАО				

Вуазен								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
382	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		12-й ААО		
383/1578	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		ВМФ потерян 05.07.18		
384	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
385	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		12-й ААО		
398	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
1679	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		23-й КАО		
1784	Вуазен	Франц		Россия	В.4.	26-й КАО, Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
458	Вуазен	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
459	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		26-й КАО		
477	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		12-й ААО		
487/1863	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		4-я Петр.АГ		
549	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		29-й КАО потерян 09.04.16		
561	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й КАО		
566	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й КАО		
569	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й КАО		
592	Вуазен	Франц		Россия	В.3.	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
593	Вуазен	Франц		Россия	27	4-й Сиб. КАО		
598	Вуазен	Франц	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
600	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й ААО		
672	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
689	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
690	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
700	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		15-й КАО		
731	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		28-й КАО		
2509	Вуазен	Франц		Россия	20	7-й Авиапарк, Императорский Аэроклуб, Севастопольская ВАШ		
2510	Вуазен	Франц		Россия	32	7-й Авиапарк, Императорский Аэроклуб		
3502	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
3536	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
3539	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		4-й ААО		
3566	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		35-й КАО		
3576	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й ААО		
3577	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		4-й ААО		
3578	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		4-й ПАО		
846/3667	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
864/3685	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		15-й КАО, 7-й Авиапарк		
876	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		АО ВШ Летнабов потерян 20.03.16		
3769	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й КАО		
956/3779	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк, 29-й КАО		
1010/3834	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1044/3868	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
1077/3901	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1091/3915	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1116/3940	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1117/3941	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1126/3950	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1131/3955	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1140/3964	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
1142/3966	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1144/3968	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1162/3986	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й ААО		
1163/3987	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		33-й КАО		
1164/3988	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
1167/3991	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1169/3993	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1182/4006	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-я АГ НА		
1230/4054	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		29-й КАО		
1247/4071	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		15-й КАО, 29-й КАО		
1249/4073	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1250/4074	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		29-й КАО		
1253/4077	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1262/4086	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
1264/4088	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1266/4090	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1269/4093	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1274/4098	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1278/4102	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		22-й ААО		
1280/4104	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1283/4107	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1286/4110	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1287/4111	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й ААО		
1292/4116	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1297/4121	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1301/4125	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1308/4132	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1340/4164	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1344/4168	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		29-й КАО		
1358/4182	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1359/4183	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1362/4186	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1363/4187	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		13-й КАО		
1365/4189	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1367/4191	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1368/4192	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1369/4193	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1370/4194	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1371/4195	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1372/4196	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1373/4197	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1374/4198	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1375/4199	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1379/4203	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1380/4204	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		1-й ААО		
1385/4209	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1388/4212	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1391/4215	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1392/4216	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1393/4217	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1395/4219	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1396/4220	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		13-й КАО		
1399/4223	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1404/4228	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1405/4229	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1407/4231	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1414/4238	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		1-й ААО		
1428/4252	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		документ		
1448/4272	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		списан по прибытии		
1481/4305	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й КАО		
1507/4331	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		23-й КАО		
1516/4340	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		10-й КАО		
1522/4346	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
1531/4357	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й ААО		
1557/4381	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		15-й КАО		
1560/4384	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		5-й ААО		
1579/4403	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
1592/4416	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
1598/4422	Вуазен	Франц		Россия		1-й Сиб. АО		

Моран								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания				
272	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		1-й КАО		
300	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		1-й ААО				
365	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия	9	Гатчинская ВАШ				
370	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия	7	Гатчинская ВАШ				
393	Моран-N	Франц	1915	Россия						
395	Моран-N	Франц	1915	Россия				
396	Моран-N	Франц	1915	Россия				
397	Моран-N	Франц	1915	Россия				
398	Моран-N	Франц	1915	Россия						
411/573	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
412/574	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
413/575	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		6-й АОИ				
417/579	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
420/582	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
422/584	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии				
454/628	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
455/629	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
504/678	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
506/680	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
508/682	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
511/685	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
514/688	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
515/689	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
516/690	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
517/691	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
520/694	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
521/695	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
522/696	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
523/697	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
524/698	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
525/699	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
526/700	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
527/701	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
528/702	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
529/703	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
530/704	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
531/705	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
532/706	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
535/709	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
536/710	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
537/711/514	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
538/712/515	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
539/713/516	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
540/714/517	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
541/715/518	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ			
543/717	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
545/719	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
548/722	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
551/725	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
552/726	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
557/730	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
558/731	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
562/735	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
563/736	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
565/739/546	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		3-й АОИ		
566/740	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		документ				
569/743	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		документ		
570/744	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии		
571/745	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		3-й АОИ		
572/746	Моран-Биплан-7	Франц	1915	Россия		списан по прибытии				
630/804	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
633/807	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
634/808	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
637/811	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
638/812	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
669/813	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
670/814	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
671/815	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
672/816	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
675	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
678	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
680	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
/897/593	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й Авиапарк, в оригинале 593/897		
732	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ			
737/904	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
739/906	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ		
740	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
741	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й АОИ		
742	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		9-й АОИ		
745/917	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ				
748	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
750/920	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й КАО		
751/921	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
753/923	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
754/924	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
755/925	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		испытание винтов		
757/927	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		2-й АОИ		
761	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
763	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
764	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
765	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		8-й АОИ		
766	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
768/937	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ				
784	Моран-монокок	Франц	1916	Россия		11-й АОИ				
793	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		7-й КАО				
834/971	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		4-й АОИ		
839	Моран-парасоль	Франц	1916	Россия		19-й КАО				

Фарман-16								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
922	Фарман-16	Франц		Россия		7-й Авиапарк		

Фарман								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
222	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		Смычка		
230/11077	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия				
240	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		потерян 25.05.25		
259/310	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия	RRODP			
260/31	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия				
261/320	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		Иваново-Вознесенский Большевик		
263/318	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		Уральский комсомолец		
318	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия				
319	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		авария 03.02.21		
331	Фарман-27	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
338	Фарман-27	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
350/1678	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
352	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		23-й КАО		
353/1696	Фарман-80	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
354	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
355	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
356/1689	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
357	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
358/1702	Фарман-80	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
359	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		АЗОН потерян 10.06.21		
373	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		уничтожен на земле 13.08.16		
487/1863	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		4-я Петр. АГ потерян 08.11.18		
963	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		захвачен белыми		
1109	Фарман-20	Франц	1916	Россия		Гатчинская ВАШ		
1691	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
1698	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
1708	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
1734	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
444	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		18-й КАО		
487/1863	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
1887	Фарман-30	Франц	1916	Россия		1-й Донской СО		
2578	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2586/5016	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		13-й АД		
2648	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2714	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2741/5102	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		13-й АД		
2754	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2764/5110	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		13-й АД		
2766	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2784	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
2790	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
3254	Фарман-27	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6443	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6449	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6452	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6455	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6462	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
6464	Фарман-40	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		

СПАД								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания				
11	SA2 прототип	Франц	1915			не поставлялся в Россию, номер для справки				
42	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия		14-й КАО		
43	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
44	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия		14-й КАО		
45	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
46/450	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия	301	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
47	SA2	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
48	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
49	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
50	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
51	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
52	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
53	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
54	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
55	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
56	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
57	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
58	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
59	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
60	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
61	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
62	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
63	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
64	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
65	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
66	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
67	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
68	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
69	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
70	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
71	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
72	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
73	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
74	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
75	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
76	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
77	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
78	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
79	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		30-й КАО		
80	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
81	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
82	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
83	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
84	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
85	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
86	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
87	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
88	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
89	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
90	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
91	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
92	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
93	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
94	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
95	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
96	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
97	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
98	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
99	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		18-й КАО потерян 11.17		
100	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
101	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
102	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
103	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
104	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
105	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
106	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ		
107	SA4	Франц	1916	Россия		документ				
148/556	СПАД-7	Франц	02.10.16	Россия		документ		
149/557	СПАД-7	Франц	02.10.16	Россия		2-я БАГ				
1413	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		документ		
1415	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		18-й РАО				
1424	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		19-й КАО				
1435	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1440	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		9-й АОИ				
1446	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		документ				
1470	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		10-й ИАО		
1471	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
1472	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		22-й КАО		
1473	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		4-й КАО		
1474	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		1-я БАГ				
1503	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия?		1-й КАО				
1538	СПАД-7	Франц	1917	Россия		2-й БАГ				

F.E.2b								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
4861	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4864	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4868	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4869	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4940	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4943	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4947	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
4948	B	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6786	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6787	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6791	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6792	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6793	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6794	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6795	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6796	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6797	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6798	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6799	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6800	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
6801	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7109	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7110	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7111	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7112	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7113	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7114	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7115	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7116	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7117	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7118	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7119	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7120	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7121	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7122	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7123	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		
7219	E	Брит	1916	Россия		Брит. реестр		

Сопвич								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
А966	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А967	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А968	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А969	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А983	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А984	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А985	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1118	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1119	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		11-й РАО		
А1120	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1121	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1122	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1123	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1124	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1125	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1126	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1131	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		6-й КАО потерян 30.07.18		
А1133	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1135	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1136	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1144	Сопвич	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А1511	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1516	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1517	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1518	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1519	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1520	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1521	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1522	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1523	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1524	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1525	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1526	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1527	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1528	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1529	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1530	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А1531	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1532	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1533	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Моск. АШ		
А1534	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1535	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1536	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1537	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1538	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1539	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1540	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1541	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1542	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1543	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1544	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1545	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1546	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1547	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1548	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1549	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1550	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1551	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1552	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1553	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1554	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1555	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1556	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1557	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1558	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1559	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А1560	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А2329	Сопвич	Брит	1917	Россия	Нила	1-й МИАО		
А2348	Сопвич	Брит	1917	Россия		1-я Костромская АГ		
А2404	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		1-й АО СБАК		
А2421	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2422	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2423	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2425	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2427	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2428	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2429	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А2430	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5246	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5247	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5248	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Латвия 11		
А5249	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5250	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5251	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5254	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Латвия 15		
А5268	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		10-й АО		
А5973	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		43-й РАО		
А5974	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5975	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А5976	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6011	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6015	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А6016	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6017	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6924	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6925	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6926	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6929	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6930	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6931	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6932	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6933	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6934	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6935	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6936	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6937	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А6938	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6939	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6940	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6941	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6942	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6949	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6950	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6951	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6953	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6954	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6955	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6957	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6958	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6960	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6973	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6974	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6975	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6976	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6977	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6978	Bmb	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А6985	S.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Латвия 13		
А8141	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8142	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8143	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8144	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8145	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8154	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8155	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8157	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8158	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8159	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8160	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8161	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8175	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8176	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8177	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8178	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8179	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8180	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8181	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8182	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8185	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8186	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8187	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8188	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8189	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8190	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8191	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8192	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8264	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8265	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8266	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8309	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8310	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8311	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8312	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8313	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8316	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8318	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8319	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8320	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8321	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8322	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8323	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		фото		
А8324	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8327	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8328	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8329	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8330	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8331	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8744	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8745	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8746	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8748	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8749	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8751	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		39-й РАО		
А8752	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8753	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8754	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8755	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8756	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8757	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8758	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		Брит. реестр		
А8772	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8773	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8774	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
А8775	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		34-й РАО		
А8776	2.Str	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		
B113	S.E.5	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B5679	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B5680	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B5727	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B7181	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B8305	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B8309	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C41	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C51	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C3326	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C3328	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C3330	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C3332	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C3334	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6362	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6363	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6364	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6365	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6369	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6371	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6372	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6374	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6375	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6376	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6377	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6378	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6379	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6380	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6381	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D1966	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D1971	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3544	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3546	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3548	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3550	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3551	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3552	S.E.5a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D8139	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D8140	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D8154	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D9552	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D9553	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D9557	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1466	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E6350	7F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		фото		
E6351	7F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		фото		
F1950	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1951	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1954	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1955	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1956	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1957	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F4055	1F.1	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр

2329	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия	Нила	1-й МИАО		
2348	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия		1-я Костромская АГ		
2404	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й АО СБАК		
5268	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия-БГ		10-й АО		
7038	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия		7-й РАО		
9364/3339	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия		8-я АГ		
15590	Сопвич	Франц	1917	Россия		1-й Сарат. АО		

Виккерс								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
А1968	Скаут	Брит	1917	Россия		документ		

Айрко								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
B9388	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
B9393	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6236	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
C6237	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D543	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D561	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D618	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D620	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D622	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D1142	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D1151	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D1153	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2840	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2841	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2842	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2844	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2847	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2852	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2883	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2886	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2888	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2892	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2893	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2894	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2895	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2896	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2912	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2940	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2942	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2943	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2944	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2948	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2953	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D2958	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3004	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3120	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3121	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3123	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3124	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3126	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3127	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3128	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3129	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3130	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3131	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3133	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3134	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3137	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3147	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3149	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3150	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3152	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3153	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
D3154	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E649	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E650	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E651	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E652	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E686	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E687	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E688	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E689	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E690	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E715	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E761	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E764	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E765	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E766	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E767	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E808	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E817	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E818	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8429	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8555	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8924	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8925	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8926	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8927	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8928	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8929	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8942	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8944	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8945	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8947	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8948	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8949	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8950	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8951	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8952	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8986	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8987	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8988	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8990	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8992	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8993	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E8994	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E9747	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E9749	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E9750	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E9751	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E9752	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1086	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1087	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1088	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1089	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1090	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1091	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1092	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1094	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1095	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1111	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1138	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1147	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1164	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1193	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1202	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1209	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
F1217	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1232	D.H.9	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1243	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
F1285	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
F1626	D.H.9a	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F2803	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
F2866	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
F2870	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H157	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H158	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H159	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H160	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H3457	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H3647	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H3649	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5541	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5580	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5582	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5671	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5703	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5713	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5720	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5729	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5744	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5745	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5746	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5748	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5752	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5758	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5778	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5786	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5795	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5800	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5803	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5805	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5808	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5811	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5812	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5813	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5814	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5815	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5817	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5819	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5821	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5826	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5827	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5828	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5832	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5841	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5846	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5855	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5864	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H5880	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9242	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9152	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9165	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9250	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9252	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9260	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9275	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9278	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9283	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9285	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9290	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9294	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9297	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9298	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9302	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9309	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9311	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9313	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9329	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9330	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9334	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9341	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9350	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр
H9370	D.H.9	Брит	1920	СССР		Брит. реестр

RAF								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
E187	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E188	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E189	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E190	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E191	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E192	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E193	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E194	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E195	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E198	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E199	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E200	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E201	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E202	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E203	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E204	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E205	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E206	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E207	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E208	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E209	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E210	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E211	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E212	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E213	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E214	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E215	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E216	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E217	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E218	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E219	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E220	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E221	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E222	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E277	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E278	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E279	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E280	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E281	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E282	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E283	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E284	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E285	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E286	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E287	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E288	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E289	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E290	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E291	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E292	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E293	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E294	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E295	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E296	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E297	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E298	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E299	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E300	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1119	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1120	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1121	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1122	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1123	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1124	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1125	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1126	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1127	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1128	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1129	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1130	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1131	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1132	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1178	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1180	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1181	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1182	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1183	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1184	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1185	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1186	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1187	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1188	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1189	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1191	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1192	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1193	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1195	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1196	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1197	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1198	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1199	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1200	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1201	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1202	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1203	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1204	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1205	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
E1206	R.E.8	Брит	1918	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F1757	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3680	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3681	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3682	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3683	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3684	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
F3685	R.E.8	Брит	1919	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		

Авро								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
H9673	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9674	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9675	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9676	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9677	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9678	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9747	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9748	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9749	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9750	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9751	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9752	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9753	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9754	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9755	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9756	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9757	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		
H9758	504K	Брит	1920	Россия-БГ		Брит. реестр		

Мартинсайд								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
H7686	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7691	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7711	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7712	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7715	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7723	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7724	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7749	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7751	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7758	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		
H7794	F.4	Брит	1922	СССР		Брит. реестр		

ФБА								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания		
34		имп		Россия	ФБ-5	1-я АС БФ потерян 07.05.15

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

Немного о качестве товара. (см. вложения)

Пояснение записи* списан по прибытии*.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

